# BG Neo 3 Planar Review



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought this Ribbon for **** and giggles since they are cheap and I need to have a set of tweeter while my tweeter pods are being made.
So I got them Saturday, wired them early in the morning today.
Since my a pillar is roundish, I put this on my dashboard, flat, facing up towards winshield... A no no. Reflection was bad, center channel was non existent.

Grabbed an industrial velcro and I taped them horizontally on my a pillar, firing towards each other, slightly down due to my a pillar's shape.

Fired up Jenifer warnes - Bird on wire from Alpine Canadian CD.
Turned down the gain about -2 db on my hu.

I was really surprised how these little planars sound. They are open, airy, no sound of dullness. Track 3 from the same cd, from Michael Jackson's I just can stop loving you, acoustic version. This track is all about top end, period. Bells, piano, guitars, etc.
Again, they have no problem producing high notes, bells are airy and open, smooth, no sign of fatiguing at all.

They are no Aruum Cantus like Npdang has, by any means, but I was blown away by performance/price ratio!
I do not like too much sparkle like G2 or LCY's, this Neo3 fits my taste. I suspect there is a slight roll off around 16KHZ, which make them enjoyable to listen to for hours. Even with trance, they shine!

So, for $50 shipped (pair), I don't think any tweeters sub $200/pair has a chance against these.

*Tomorrow: DIYMA 12" sub prototype review!*


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Forgot to add:

They sounds best when you put them horizontally.

Equipment:
Alpine CDA-9813
Eclipse PA5422
Seas Lotus RW165 on doors (80 hz - 1600 hz)
GB Neo3 (2000 Hz)

Pioneer Premier PRS-X720 powering Idmax 10" V4 (80 Hz)


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Good review...can't wait for your review tomorrow...


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for a review  !



dual700 said:


> So, for $50 shipped (pair), I don't think any tweeters sub $200/pair has a chance against these.


Any spcific tweeter in mind of was this more of an arbitrary dollar estimate? Only asking because the RS28 and Seas 27's (both under $100/pr) did better then pretty much everything in Zaph's tweet mis-match.

Now what can I sell for $50 paypal?...  

-aaron


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

Ooooh, makes me anxious to get my pair into the Supra!


By any chance did you try other angles in the a-pillar? Perhaps aimed them into the cabin? Or do they work better when fired straight across?


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

dual700 said:


> I bought this Ribbon for **** and giggles since they are cheap and I need to have a set of tweeter while my tweeter pods are being made.
> So I got them Saturday, wired them early in the morning today.
> Since my a pillar is roundish, I put this on my dashboard, flat, facing up towards winshield... A no no. Reflection was bad, center channel was non existent.
> 
> ...


Nice review. Short, sweet, and to the point. These things have no problems dropping down to 2k? How steep was your filter?

Also, I hope this didn't affect your review:



dual700 said:


> Npdang is a sexy mofo


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I actually didn't angle them at all due to their weird shape. Perhaps when I have some sort of pods made on dashboard that allows me to do it.. But play around with it. I am almost 100% certain that on axis response will be better.

I use 12 db at 2K, no probs.

I'd say forget that LPG, never liked them, I take this planar over them anyday. Max fi, Rainbow plats (yeah, $300 each) and many more.

I love Npdang, he finds good stuff cheap and he's very very sexy 

Heck even my 1 yr old daughter likes him (she's scared of strangers) LOL


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

would these be a good choice as a upstage tweeter?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

fearlessfly28 said:


> would these be a good choice as a upstage tweeter?


Yep, absolutely.


----------



## jntar (Nov 2, 2005)

Good review.
I got mine saturday. They are going in the truck tonight.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

according to the pdf they do roll of starting about 16khz. i would imagine they'd perform better more on axis. cant wait to get mine!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mine are connected with the following equipment inside a Mitsubishi Lancer:
Source: Denon/Rockford RFX8250
Crossover/Eq: Rockford EPX2 symmetry w/28 band eq
Amp: Esoteric E7054
Mids: Diamond Audio Hex 6 1/2"
Sub: JL 15W3

I have the source connected to the EPX2 via balanced mini-din connections for front stage and sub.





I got mine the middle of last week and played a little with them today. Coming form what i have been using ( Diamond Audio titanium domes), these were much smoother in the higher frequency ranges, and not as bright and tinny as my domes. I tried aiming mine facing each other in the A-pillars as well. I found that response was actually pretty good. I also tried aiming them angled in the a-pillars firing at the center of the cabin, in between the front seats. There is definitely a differece when youve got these on axis. A little "brighter" and louder sounding. I recommend running them on axis if possible.
These are a great buy!
Keep in mind that I havent even gotten to adjust my levels on these yet. All i did was connect them in place of my titanium domes off of the Diamond Crossover ( I believe its crossed at about 2K) And the sensitivity of these Neo's is definitly higher than my mids. Even though the neo's were playing louder, not level matched with the mids, they still were not "over-powering". They have a very smooth response and blended well with the diamond Hex 6 1/2's . I cant wait until I get them mounted in and adjust them through the active crossover/eq . Once that happens I'll give a full review with the listening material used, crossover settings, etc to give you all a better idea of what these are capable of.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> according to the pdf they do roll of starting about 16khz. i would imagine they'd perform better more on axis. cant wait to get mine!


Holy crap, I was right! LOLOLOL
Where is the pdf? been looking for it.

Thx


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i have it on my computer... email me and i'll send it when i get home. kappa546 at yahoo dot com


----------



## dozy_production (Mar 22, 2006)

how would these guys perform if they were put in the kicks?


----------



## scrapz (May 5, 2005)

dozy_production said:


> how would these guys perform if they were put in the kicks?


any other location besides the pillar didnt give me the height I wanted
off axis its missing the "sparkle" to it.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

Eng,

I think your review is wayy off..



dual700 said:


> They are no Aruum Cantus like Npdang has, by any means, but I was blown away by performance/price ratio!
> I do not like too much sparkle like G2 or LCY's...


I feel Dangs AC's have more sparkle then my LCY's..!


:blush:


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Do these need a capacitor to protect them like ribbon tweeters?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

No caps necessary... My amp got no pops


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

quote: 

"the NEO3 is generally much more rugged than “true” ribbons made just of corrugated aluminum foil. A little care with a cap is a good thing"

Not a die die must have


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It's not needed, but anytime you use an active crossover it's somewhat nice to have a cap inline in case of pops or your crossover goes bad.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Hey Eng, how much power were pushing these things with?

Anyone else wanna share what kind of power they are running also?

I'm thinking about buying a set.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

A good use for the Neo3s in a Home audio install:

http://www.adireaudio.com/Home/KITDDR.htm


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

is the planar the same as dome tweeters whereby i can play around with the polarity connection n not worry abt damage?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I'm not really looking to use them in house. I want to use them in my work vehicle...

I have an amp that does roughly 80x4, so I was going to run these of two channels and the mids running of the other two. I just don't want over power them.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SQ_Express said:


> I'm not really looking to use them in house. I want to use them in my work vehicle...
> 
> I have an amp that does roughly 80x4, so I was going to run these of two channels and the mids running of the other two. I just don't want over power them.


My amp is an Eclipse PA5422 85 X 4, so we are in the same page


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Thanks, I wanted to use the Next I bought off of you a lil while back to power the bgs...for the mids I am debating on the seas ref like your set up, but I don't know if I can fit them...I have very shallow doors and I cannot modify them too much. I am also trying to use the AVI BSM160's if I can find them.

If you still have them installed, how do you like them having more time listening to them?


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been listening to my BG Neo3's for about a week now. I replaced a pair of LPG 25nfa's with the Neo3's. I love the Neo3's and won't be reinstalling the 25nfa's again. In fact, I bought a second pair of BG Neo3's!

Unlike most, I've got the Neo3's in the kick area. (I'm a short guy and sit up close to the dash.) The Neo3's create a great soundstage, even while installed around your knees.

I like the Neo3's so much because of the drop starting at 16kHz. It really takes the edge of the high frequencies, especially at high volumes. The LPG's are great tweets and I would use them when I couldn't fit the Neo3's but the sound quality goes to the BG Neo3's, IMHO.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Im waiting for mines 


Eng...I am going to have the PRSX340 on the BGs


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I just ordered my set of BGs. I can't wait...I made a mock up set to see if they will fit well in my car and I think I have a few places to try... I can't wait. Now I need to get a set of mids to match...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SQ_Express said:


> Thanks, I wanted to use the Next I bought off of you a lil while back to power the bgs...for the mids I am debating on the seas ref like your set up, but I don't know if I can fit them...I have very shallow doors and I cannot modify them too much. I am also trying to use the AVI BSM160's if I can find them.
> 
> If you still have them installed, how do you like them having more time listening to them?


I still enjoy them as much!  
Slammed, you need another PRS-X720, hahahaha, buy mine! j/k!


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

lol...

I just bought a PRSX320


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

dual700 said:


> I still enjoy them as much!
> Slammed, you need another PRS-X720, hahahaha, buy mine! j/k!


Do you happen to have a picture of how you have them?

I read your review and it said you velcro'd them horizontally on the A pillars and I'm having a hard time picturing them like that on an A pillar. Vertical I could understand. Anywho some pics would be nice.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

dapert said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of how you have them?
> 
> I read your review and it said you velcro'd them horizontally on the A pillars and I'm having a hard time picturing them like that on an A pillar. Vertical I could understand. Anywho some pics would be nice.


he meant that he velcro'd them facing eachother horizontally (ie towards the center) not that he mounted them sideways... if that makes sense


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Slammed said:


> lol...
> 
> I just bought a PRSX320


Shoulda bought mine!!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> he meant that he velcro'd them facing eachother horizontally (ie towards the center) not that he mounted them sideways... if that makes sense


Thank you sir...


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

So the Neo3's are firing toward each other ?

J


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> So the Neo3's are firing toward each other ?
> 
> J


Yeah, in that suv, temporarily.
I'd find sometime to aim them more on axis this weekend if possible.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

What midbass' are you using ?

J


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Same midbass as yours


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> he meant that he velcro'd them facing eachother horizontally (ie towards the center) not that he mounted them sideways... if that makes sense


Ok got it now. I feel kinda stupid now that I think about that way. 

But I had this image in my head of them hanging off the A pillar horizontally and that was something I definately had to see...lol


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

pics or ban!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> ?? ?? ?? ??


OOOPSSS, my bad.. I am using Lotus Ref..

Pics?? Come on, I am so embarrased to post it. Just imagine you velcro that planar horizontally on your a pillar facing across, LOL.
It's temporary!


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

Got mine today. Looked at my A pillars and mine face slightly toward the windshield so these won't exactly fire at each other and they would be angled slightly away from the listener.

Will this be a huge problem? I'm sure it's nowhere near ideal.

I have a few other choices in the door panel. One is about breast high and slightly in front of the listener and aimed slightly upward.

Another is on top of the door panel which is about shoulder high and about a foot in front of the listener and would fire accross at each other.

Any suggestions?

Also does it matter if these are mounted top to bottom or side to side?


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I also received mines today


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

More reviews, more reviews!!!


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

If anybody wants some of these beloved Neo3s, I can get ya some for $40 each, which includes Priority shipping. Brand new in the box.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-730&CFID=16222&CFTOKEN=19293455


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a pair of these myself. Are you guys mounting them behind speaker grills or anything? 

How do you think these compare to a set of RS28A? These Neos would be a lot easier for me to fit in the stock location than the Daytons.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Forgot to add:
> 
> They sounds best when you put them horizontally.


Were these the non-PDR versions? Parts Express says that the PDR version has more dispersion, but less output 90db, compared to 93db.

I wonder if the PDR would be better?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pb2theMax said:


> If anybody wants some of these beloved Neo3s, I can get ya some for $40 each, which includes Priority shipping. Brand new in the box.
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-730&CFID=16222&CFTOKEN=19293455


Why pay $80 shipped while you can buy from this shop for $50 + $10 shipping?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

If you really wanted the back cup? I got them from DIYMA ..


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

What is a back cup?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Why pay $80 shipped while you can buy from this shop for $50 + $10 shipping?


What shop? I looked through the thread but never saw any info.


----------



## PENER (Apr 8, 2006)

Pb2theMax said:


> What shop? I looked through the thread but never saw any info.


scroll the page to the top, there are two white tabs: FORUM and SHOP. that shop


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

OH. I forgot about the big DIY shop.


----------



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

dual700 said:


> My amp is an Eclipse PA5422 85 X 4, so we are in the same page



I was reading this review and thinking HMMMM, I wonder if 85 Wrms from my PA5422 would be to much power. LOL!

I just may order a pair.


----------



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

OK, I ordered a pair. So lets see some install pics!! Please!! LOL!

I am wanting to mount them on my A-Pillers in my Nissan Hardbody. They will be replacing CDT 3/4 inch silk tweeters that are currently in my door down low ahead on the 6.5 mid which is in the stock location.


SO yeah,.... anyways how bout' some pics of these buggers installed!!!


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

So the impedence is 3 ohms on these (I'm a little slow) ?


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Another thing that's great about these Neo's is the shallow mounting depth. 1/2" 

I've got some Cantus ribbons, but there's no way they could go in the A-pillar. 3" deep. Only the kicks or door panels.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

yes...pics


I dont want to mount them all wrong and take pics......then have Eng laugh at me

he does that alot


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Slammed said:


> yes...pics
> 
> 
> I dont want to mount them all wrong and take pics......then have Eng laugh at me
> ...


Such a liar!
You will laugh harder on my a pillar "install"


----------



## JoshTX84 (Dec 11, 2005)

I am considering ordering a pair of these but I would really like to know how they would perform in kicks. I drive a honda civic coupe and would have glass kicks made that could have a wide variety of angles I'm sure. I don't know a whole lot about imaging, axis, etc. I just want to know if they would sound really good in kicks and the ideal positioning. Thanks!


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

from the descriptions it sounds that the PDR version is the way to go in the car. What do you guys think? Also, wouldn't it be a benificial to have the back-cup when mounting in kickpannels?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I have the PDR with the rear cup and mounting flange. I haven't tried it in the car, but the Neo3's I heard in Eng's car sounded much better to my ears than the PDR I use in my g/f's speakers.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

so what do you think contributed to the differences? speaker placement? rear cup?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Couldn't say. I sent a pair of PDR's w/rear cup + flange to Winslow as well awhile back and he was less than impressed. You can do a search at Elitecaraudio.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

So I guess non-PDR is the way to go huh? I guess I'll take my PDRs back and get the other ones.

:blush:


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

Now, would these work off my CDT crossover? Its a 3 way set. I have my tweets in kickpanels with an upstage tweets in the a pillars. I am not happy with the construction and look of my kicks, so, I want to put the tweets in the stock door location (Avalanche) above the 7" midbass's and build some very small kicks for the 4" mids. These Neos would work perfect fit wise in the stock location. They are about knee high and could be angle up if needed. I can even replace my upstage tweets with a set I think, but the mount looks sorta crude. Question #2...will it ever end?  .


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I searched on ECA and winslow said he liked them, but they were hard to image for both seats......


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

xencloud said:


> I searched on ECA and winslow said he liked them, but they were hard to image for both seats......


They are not horns, so...
In all my setups with so many tweeters, my passenger side sucked too, regardless on the speaker choice...
I might have just to extend my seat rails to get decent imaging/staging from both seats.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

ehhhh... if u dont compete i say F it. most people that sit in ur passenger seat dont know dick about good sound and could care less. all i care about is that my experience is good


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

think these will work in the sail panels (those small diamond shaped areas on the corner of most car windows) firing at each other?


----------



## Oak244 (Apr 7, 2006)

These look interesting, however I am not sure on power handeling. Would a US Amps USA-50 be too strong? Its a 50 watts X2 @ 4ohm amp.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Oak244 said:


> These look interesting, however I am not sure on power handeling. Would a US Amps USA-50 be too strong? Its a 50 watts X2 @ 4ohm amp.


If you read the first page, "dual700" noted that his setup was fine using a 85x4 4ohm amp.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks BodegaBay!
Oak, my Eclipse PA5422's gain is turned almost all the way down, and the front output on my CDA-9813 is turned down -6 db 
So yes, your us amp will drive it no sweat..

Newtitan, I am sure it will work, just like mine, firing at each other..

PS: Just bought another one for my friend's car, hehe


----------



## Oak244 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok cool, this sounds like a tweeter that I will like. So if I went with this tweeter, and got the Peerless Midbass's what midrange should I use?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Put my BG's in today. I've gotta say, I am very impressed. I went from Seas Lotus Ref's to QTD25's to these and these so far are my favorite. They are mounted high in the doors pointed on axis. Very detailed tweet without any harshness. I'd also agree that they are airy and open. I'm crossing them over at 2.5khz with a 24db slope. Sounds really good. 

They have the sound of a non fatiguing silk tweeter but hit's all the cymbals and highs as well as the Quarts and can be crossed over lower. 

So far it's the best ~70 bucks I've spent on car audio. 

Too bad the 7" Nextel's I just purchased aren't in the same pricepoint  

btw, the mids being used right now are the Seas Lotus Ref's but I gotta ship them out on Monday


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah im a fan on the BG too, mine have only been played free air, on my computer amp lol

still havent figureed how to mount them yeet

anyone know how to make a square jig?

also wait till you try the w18n's im sure youll be done changing 7's till the diyma comes out


----------



## Oak244 (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I would really like the sound of these, however I can not see how to mount them high in my car. My A pillars are very slanted, so the tweeter would have to be at an angle, as if I put it straight up and down, it would block the defrosting vents that aim at my side windows. I had planned to place my mids and tweets in the kick pannels, but not sure how these would sound down there.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

newtitan said:


> also wait till you try the w18n's im sure youll be done changing 7's till the diyma comes out



Yeah, I think you are right. W18 + BG NEO + Audison + 880PRS = Perfect?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

IMO yep

gosh I miss my audisons lol, rimshot told me I was dumb for selling em, and he was correct


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Yeah, I think you are right. W18 + BG NEO + Audison + 880PRS = Perfect?


Now Cam, don't going saying that since I might quote you 6 mos. from now and make you eat your words. We all know how prolific your are with changing equipment !

I've only been playing with the W18 and 25NFA for a short time but will be plugging up the Neo shortly. Sounds like some very favorable impressions so far, especially when if you liked it over tweeters costing 2-3x as much.

Can we see pics on the mounting locations?


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd really like to grab these, but I can't seem to figure an "easy" way to mount them. '02 Taurus...sail panel, a-pillar, door panel...nowhere with enough room :-/ Damn, a pair of RS180's and a pair of these and I'd only be out ~$150.

Shucks.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody tried the Neo 8's? The install would be a little ugly. They're 8" tall.

They look pretty sweet though. 500 to 20k Hz. That's pretty good for $60 each.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

After listening to them for a while and positioning them, I like them in the A Pillars best. 

For now they are staying in the doors. 

I tried them both vertically and horizontally and I think I like them better standing up vertically. Seems to have better horizontal dispersion which helped the off axis response. Still playing with them though. I'm going to try and fiberglass them into the A Pillars.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I've wondered about that, it seems that the horizontal dispersion would help out in the A-pillar tweets, but also create some windshiled reflections.....do you hear any of that?


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

has anyone finished pillar pods for these yet? i'd like to see some finished pics of how people are integrating these into the pillars, as well as reviews on whether or not the sound changes once you flush them in and close them off.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Is everyone mounting theirs vertical or horizontal?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine are mounted vertical.


----------



## p928gts1 (Oct 5, 2009)

properly mounted and on axis they are very rewarding tweeter, if you can stuff a Neo 8 as well to compliment the Neo 3 and you have some kick ass midrange too


----------



## p928gts1 (Oct 5, 2009)

once again though make sure you use a 24 db slop crossover. i would also use this on the Neo 3 as well


----------

